# wanted at hamburg



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking to pick up 3 producing cultures of wimgless and turkish gliders. Pm me with details.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll have them both. Pm or email to reserve. 


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll have producing or just soon to be producing Turkish gliders and hydei. Maybe a curly wing or two as well.


----------

